# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1960s >  Mr Ελλάς 1967 - Αίγλη Ζαππείου

## Polyneikos

Το 1967, πραγματοποιήθηκε το Mr Ελλάς, με διοργανωτή τον γνωστό δάσκαλο πολεμικών τεχνών - κατσέρ, Θοδωρή Μεγαρίτη.
Ο Θοδωρής Μεγαρίτης διατηρούσε γυμναστήριο στην Πατησίων 21 και Χαλκοκονδύλη και γύμναζε αρκετούς αθλητές της δεκατίας του ΄60 & ΄70
Ήταν η δεύτερη κατά σειρά διοργάνωση του Μεγαρίτη.
Είχε διοργανώσει και το 1965 αγώνες στους οποίους είχε συμμετάσχει ο ίδιος και ήταν ο νικητής !

Το 1967 λοιπόν, στην "Αίγλη Ζαππείου" συμμετείχαν 6 αθλητές:
Ο Παύλος Ποιμενίδης, ο Γιώργος Αγάλλου, Γιώργος Κοντογιώργης, Σταύρος Τριανταφυλλίδης, Μηνάς Πανίκογλου και ο Κώστας Ρούμπος.

*
Νικητής του Mr Eλλάς 1967 ο Παύλος Ποιμενίδης* , δεύτερος ο Γιώργος Αγάλλου και τρίτος ο Γιώργος Κοντογιώργης.





Ακολουθεί βίντεο που επιμελήθηκε με φωτογραφίες και ιστορικές λεπτομέρειες ο *Γιώργος Μποτίνης*, αθλητής που διακρίθηκε στο Mr Aθήνα 1966 και συγγραφέας του βιβλίου "Οι Πρωτοπόροι". Στο βίντεο μιλάει και ο *Τάκης Μεγαρίτης*, αδερφός του Θοδωρή Μεγαρίτη.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Καλοί αθλητες για τα τότε μέσα και δεδομένα και μάλιστα μερικοι ξεχώριζαν με τις προδιαγραφες που είχαν και είχαν προσόντα για μεγάλες διακρίσεις αλλα δυστυχώς τότε δεν υπήρχαν οι γνώσεις στην Ελλάδα για να μεγαλουργήσουν

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ ωραίο βίντεο. Φωτογραφίες με ιδιαίτερη ιστορική αξία.  :03. Clap: 

Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Polyneikos

O *Παύλος Ποιμενίδης*, είχε πολύ καλές αναλογίες, απ΄οτι κατάλαβα από τις φωτογραφίες και απο τα λεγόμενα του Τάκη Μεγαρίτη, αγωνίστηκε ενω ήταν φαντάρος!
Τελικά δεν αγωνίστηκε σε άλλον αγώνα και εξαφανίστηκε, προφανώς και για αυτό δεν έχει αναφερθεί σε περιοδικά.

Ο* Γιώργος Αγάλλου* επίσης με καλές αναλογίες.

Επίσης φαντάρος ήταν και ο *Σταύρος Τριανταφυλλίδης*, 18-19 χρονών, ίσως στην πιο λεπτή έκδοση που τον έχουμε συναντήσει αγωνιστικό, που όμως συνέχισε μετά, ήταν και υπάλληλος στα γραφεία της IFBB του Ζαπατίνα στην Αγίου Μελετίου.
Αξίξει να πούμε ότι το 1976 αγόρασε τα δικαιώματα της IFBB και των προϊόντων Weider (περιοδικό, συμπληρώματα) από τους Weider ,ταξιδεύοντας στο Μόντρεαλ του Καναδά στο Παγκόσμιο της ΙFBB για την συμφωνία καθώς ο Ζαπατίνας είχε ήδη συμφωνήσει με την νεοσύστατη WABBA και εμπορικά στράφηκε προς προιόντα της Ιταλίας, την DAVINA νομίζω. 
Κάπου εκεί ξεκίνησε και η δεύτερη φάση της IFBB στην Ελλάδα, το 1976 , με αποστολές στο εξωτερικό και πανελλήνιους  αγώνες αρχικά  το 1976 και κατόπιν το 1979 , υπό την προεδρεία του Τριανταφυλλίδη, ενώ παράλληλα, τυπώνονται τα *ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΑ ΣΠΟΡ* .
Ο Αθλητής ως εκδόσεις  πλέον κινιόταν γύρω από τους αγώνες της WABBA και τους προσκείμενους αθλητές ενώ τα Δυναμικά Σπορ με τους αγώνες της IFBB.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

....αρχικα Κωστα ο Ζαπατινας εφερνε μονο κατι Ιταλικες πρωτεινες ...τις Protivol ..επιεικα απαραδεκτες.  Μετα κατα το 78-79 αν θυμαμαι καλα συνεργαστηκε κ εφερε τα Αγγλικα προιοντα Davina ,που ηταν αξιοπρεπεστατα για εκεινη την εποχη που δεν υπηρχαν γενικα.

----------


## Polyneikos

> ....αρχικα Κωστα ο Ζαπατινας εφερνε μονο κατι Ιταλικες πρωτεινες ...τις Protivol ..επιεικα απαραδεκτες.  Μετα κατα το 78-79 αν θυμαμαι καλα συνεργαστηκε κ εφερε τα Αγγλικα προιοντα Davina ,που ηταν αξιοπρεπεστατα για εκεινη την εποχη που δεν υπηρχαν γενικα.


Εχεις δικιο Χρήστο, έφερνε και κάποιες Hi Protein, δεκαετία του 60, αν κρίνω από τα περιοδικα του Αδωνις.

----------

